# Where to Meet Expats?



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm coming to Singapore this fall for 3-6 months. I want to meet other expats - are there friendly bars, restaurants, coffee houses I should frequent? What about discussion groups(book lovers, politics, music - classical,jazz,folk, environmental)?


----------



## petejoo (Feb 14, 2017)

I've been a member of Internations in Europe. They also seem to have a Singapore chapter. Their events are usually quite good to meet fellow internationals and make friends.


----------



## szymonworldwide (Mar 27, 2017)

Internations and Clarke Quay!


----------

